# out of action



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Folks I did something to my arm I can't lift it as high as my shoulder so fishing is a no go until the doc fixes my arm,I'll still be here just unable to fish so someone please catch some fish for me.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

SO SORRY to hear that david. take care of yourself. and rest that arm


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Bummer man, well if it helps any th fishing here in Va [email protected] right now. Hope ya get better soon.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks I wish I knew how I did it I just woke up Saturday and reach for my glasses and there was the pain and I just got a call from my fishing buddy 8 blues on Saturday biggest was 15# 5 on Sunday lost 10 biggest 12# fishing in Greenwich using live bunker and I can't lift the arm


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Painkillers, painkillers, painkillers


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Man that sounds like this spring for me. Went to fish False Point instead of th Point in Hatt. cuz I had a feeling. First cast an something went in my shoulder. Couldn't cast so I reluctantly left th beach. Went to th tackle shop th next day an found out th other 5-10 guys fishing that night caught 15-20 big drum.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Sorry to hear it coco.*

Keep your mind at rest and work on getting better. Someone here will wet a line in your honor. Take care my friend....Hat80


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings David!

Sounds like bursitis - I have it in my left shoulder. Just flares up for no reason....

Read in the local paper that someone hit a pool with a 3.5 lb porgy! Can't imagine what a 3.5 lber looks like! Seems those big porgies are filtering down from up north. Too bad there's a half dozen North Jersey party boats targeting them. Sharpies are picking off fifty fish limits using pieces of bloodworm on small hooks....

Try heat (not cold) for bursitis... Anti-inflamatories like naproxen work, too... But it'll be at least a week before you're 100% (those blues will wait for you!)


----------



## addict (Apr 26, 2003)

God speed coco. I'll leave some tog for ya.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

And the bad news is Porgy season has closed until the spring I don't know why they have a closed season Porgies has made a great comback the pass few years and this year they have a closed season I hope to make next years DEP public meeting to find out why. I'll try the heat Jake and I hope it something that simple I'm going to the Doctor tomorrow and I here you on the Painkillers Anthony I just don't like taking pills.:barf:


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

david , 
i agree with jake, sounds like bursitis. anti-inflamation drugs will be the ticket. call youre doc for the good ones . vioxx would be the best


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

That sucks. Hope you're back on the water soon!


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I hope you get better.When I have major pain Painkillers rule.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings David!

Don't let them talk you into orthoscopic surgery (they got me with my knee!) Get a second opinion. Wish I had... my knees worse. Ed had a torn miniscus and ligament and is doing fine on a single cortisone shot. He doesn't have the arthritis, though. But I think that surgeon was eyeing me up for an artificial knee! Its all about the money....


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

Get well soon my friend!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

ahhh bursitis, the pain that keeps on giving......oh wait that is something else No really once you get it you will always have it. Painkillers work but my dr. has given me a bunch of exercises that help with reducing the inflamation and pain. You should ask yours for some. People usually get it from overuse. I hope you feel better soon. Rest and relaxation is the key.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

cocoflea,

That sucks, I've also had shoulder issues on and off for a while. As Jake and the others have said, rest and anti-inflamatories are the ticket.

When you are feeling better and get back to fishing, try taking and ibuprophin (advil or motrin) prior to hitting the beach as a preventative measure.

Fell better!
DH


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I thinks I should talk to you guys first it is bursitis Doc says to rest a do some streching and exercises and taking some pills, but didn't get me any painkillers since I can stand the pain( that's what I told him) and states if all goes right I should be fishing real soon. The good thing is I get out of raking leaves.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings David!

Isn't raking leaves one of the exercises?

Some rainy weather coming at you this weekend... Good excuse to relax, clean out the tackle bag, check the line on the reels.... all those things we neglect when the fishing is hot. Those blues will be around a few more weeks, and some stripers should join them. When you're done with them, send them down my way....


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I can't take it anymore all this talk about fishing I'm taking the nephew and watch him catch fish.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings David!

With that big cold front moving in, you better not travel far from the car. Maybe you can use a cane pole to catch snapping blues....


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

Didn't realize you weren't feeling well coco.... I know this is kinda late, but hopefully by now, you're feeling better. Since they are saying heat is better than cold for your shoulder, I have sent you some Florida warmth. 
Suz


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks for the warm of the Florida sun and we need it up here temps are in the 20's


----------

